# Question for those that eat carp...



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Curiosity killed the cat.............. okay, I have been watching video after video on how to fillet carp. I decided to give it a shot. I cut the skin and scaled off prior to filleting. After I fillet the meat off, I layed the fillet down and made two cuts down the middle, taking out the bloodline. Then I cubed the meat and removed all red meat left over. After that, I scored the meat real good as I could see a ton of bones inbetween the flesh. I let the meat soak in salt water over night to remove any excess blood. I was surprised at how white some of the meat turned. Fried it up and quite a few pieces tasted really good. However, I bit into a few pieces that made me regret everything on my life. What's the trick?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I use a brown sugar / salt brine. Then Smoke the fish using apple wood chips. The local grocery store sells smoked carp for over $4 a pound.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Use vinegar and make sure you keep all pieces in the vinegar. Otherwise your going to get that one bad piece that will taste like serious muck. 
If I can manage a carp this year, ill fry one up and see how that is.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

FISNFOOL said:


> I use a brown sugar / salt brine. Then Smoke the fish using apple wood chips. The local grocery store sells smoked carp for over $4 a pound.


Holy crap... Where are you from? If it isn't far, I wouldn't mind making the drive to try your grocers smoked carp. The brown sugar/salt brine, how long do you let the fish soak in the brine? Are you using common carp or buffalo? I've noticed a lot of people cooking buffalo and calling it carp. I guess the buffalo is suppose to be a better tasting fish, but I have never caught one. I have a carp honey hole that my cousin and I go to and slay them. The few pieces we cooked weren't bad, but I bit into a few pieces that were horrible.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Where's that carp honey hole?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Shhhh! If more people knew how good smoked Carp was or how simple it is to make we'd be up to our necks in Carp anglers here


----------

